# Giveaway: ORAS Demo Code (European)



## Naruto (Oct 16, 2014)

So I won a reddit giveaway for a demo code, but I ended up getting an email with another code for preordering Pokemon Y from Amazon.

So I have one spare. If you want it, tell me what my favorite videogame is (hint: it's not pokemon).

If nobody guesses right I'll just give it to the closest answer.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 16, 2014)

Some metroid game or bravely default. Or maybe league....


----------



## Naruto (Oct 16, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> maybe league....



I'm a Dota player, brah. League is for the weak.

You have two strong contenders, but you gotta pick one.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 16, 2014)

I think I might know what it is, but I noticed the European in the title a while ago (after I'd posted). The code would be wasted on me.


----------



## Dragonjeff (Oct 16, 2014)

hi maybe Naruto xD? I really want an ORAS Eu code please i hope i got it right^^


----------



## Naruto (Oct 16, 2014)

Dragonjeff said:


> hi maybe Naruto xD? I really want an ORAS Eu code please i hope i got it right^^



Sorry buddy but nope. And I'm looking to give it to people who already members of the community, not anyone who joined just now.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 16, 2014)

I don't find the demo very interesting, but awesome that you're doing this, Naruto.


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Oct 16, 2014)

Metroid. If we have to pick one game in the series I'm gonna guess...Prime?


----------



## Alita (Oct 16, 2014)

I live in America so I probably won't be able to use it. But just to guess anyway...metroid hunters?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 16, 2014)

I know it's Super Metroid.. But I have a US 3DS..


----------



## Naruto (Oct 16, 2014)

You've all been wrong fyi 

Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Naruko (Oct 16, 2014)

He has mentioned his favorite game/what he considers the best game of all time on several occasions. C'mon you guys, you KNOW this...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 16, 2014)

Naruto said:


> You've all been wrong fyi
> 
> Keep 'em coming.



>Not Super Metroid

No friendo, it is you who is wrong


----------



## Naruto (Oct 16, 2014)

Khris said:


> >Not Super Metroid
> 
> No friendo, it is you who is wrong



I will say super metroid is the winner so far, if only because I do love that game a LOT.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 16, 2014)

Neighbor Crab 2: Electric Boogaloo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 16, 2014)

You pretty much had a mental breakdown in the e3 thread when Ninty _didn't_ announce a new Metroid game.. I figured Super is the best one outta the bunch.. At least from the Metroids I've played


----------



## Velocity (Oct 16, 2014)

I also have a spare code for the demo - but telling me my favourite video game is too easy and I think everyone knows my favourite Pok?mon so I can't ask that, either...

I'll think of something.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 16, 2014)

You can't fathom the amount of jelly that's boiling deep inside of me right now


----------



## Naruto (Oct 16, 2014)

Khris said:


> You pretty much had a mental breakdown in the e3 thread when Ninty _didn't_ announce a new Metroid game.. I figured Super is the best one outta the bunch.. At least from the Metroids I've played



That's because I love Metroid to bits. It's certainly up there, but it's not the one I love most. I'm still allowed to be passionate over it.

But my favorite game isn't a Metroid game 

I have mentioned it in the Arcade more than once. Quite a few times, really.

The game is old and it's an RPG. Good luck.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 16, 2014)

Shin Megami Tensei: Nocturne

I know am right now


----------



## Naruto (Oct 16, 2014)

Khris said:


> Shin Megami Tensei: Nocturne
> 
> I know am right now



NOPE



Good game, though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm stumped, don't even have a Euro 3DS.. So I dunno why I'm trying


----------



## Velocity (Oct 16, 2014)

Geeze... So why _are_ you trying? 

For a second chance at a European demo code, answer this very simple question... What game have I clocked the most hours on?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 16, 2014)

Maybe so I can offer it to little shits in a passive aggressive way? 

I'm a sociopath, and a little jelly that I don't have my ORAS demo yet..


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 16, 2014)

uuuhhhh...Chrono Trigger?



Velocity said:


> Geeze... So why _are_ you trying?
> 
> For a second chance at a European demo code, answer this very simple question... What game have I clocked the most hours on?



ummmmm....WoW?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 16, 2014)

@Velocity.. Monster Hunter


----------



## Naruto (Oct 16, 2014)

@Velocity: Dota 2 / Hearthstone


----------



## Velocity (Oct 16, 2014)

Naruto said:


> @Velocity: Dota 2 / Hearthstone



There are games out there that I've spent five times as many hours on as I have with Dota 2.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 16, 2014)

Velocity said:


> There are games out there that I've spent five times as many hours on as I have with Dota 2.





Well, I could probably figure it out but since I don't need the codes I won't ruin it for anyone else.

As for this thread, whoever mentioned Metroid first is in the lead for getting the code if they are eligible (i.e. not in the US, this is a European code).

If nobody figures out my favorite game by tomorrow I'll just give it to the closest guess. But really, if you were to take a look at my post history you could find out at least my top 10 favorites.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 16, 2014)

Final Fantasy VII


----------



## Naruto (Oct 16, 2014)

Last hint(s):


It's a PC exclusive.
It's roughly 15 years old, give or take a month.
It's a roleplaying game.
It is considered a cult classic.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 16, 2014)

World of Warcraft?

Fallout!


----------



## Spica (Oct 16, 2014)

Little Big Planet

Zero Escape 

Unreal Tournament


----------



## VoodooKnight (Oct 16, 2014)

Man, I said I was going to give these guys a chance, but I knew that only I, who has known you since you were 12 years old when you first joined the forums, could answer this.



I remember when you first discovered girls were no longer icky and you wanted my help getting this old pos to run on your old system. I kept telling you I could go buy you a dirty magazine at the convenience store, but NOOOO, you didn't want your mom to find it, but you knew she knew jack all about computers and you could hide this better on your old rig, back when you only had a floppy drive.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 16, 2014)

Spica said:


> Little Big Planet
> 
> Zero Escape
> 
> Unreal Tournament







VoodooKnight said:


> Man, I said I was going to give these guys a chance, but I knew that only I, who has known you since you were 12 years old when you first joined the forums, could answer this.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when you first discovered girls were no longer icky and you wanted my help getting this old pos to run on your old system. I kept telling you I could go buy you a dirty magazine at the convenience store, but NOOOO, you didn't want your mom to find it, but you knew she knew jack all about computers and you could hide this better on your old rig, back when you only had a floppy drive.



Haha this fucking guy


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 16, 2014)

BALDUR'S GATE


----------



## Spica (Oct 16, 2014)

Planetscape Torment


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 16, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Last hint(s):
> 
> 
> It's a PC exclusive.
> ...



er.....Planescape?


----------



## Naruto (Oct 16, 2014)

Spica said:


> Plane*t*scape Torment





Well, you got it right, even if there was a typo.

Congrats! PMing you the code.

To everyone else: sorry! Look at Velocity's posts, she has a spare one to give away as well


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 16, 2014)

Spica said:


> Planetscape Torment





Superman said:


> er.....Planescape?



loling at how close this is


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 16, 2014)

Velocity said:


> There are games out there that I've spent five times as many hours on as I have with Dota 2.



pppffffftttt....everquest?


----------



## Naruto (Oct 16, 2014)

Superman said:


> er.....Planescape?



Ridiculously close!


----------



## Spica (Oct 16, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Well, you got it right, even if there was a typo.
> 
> Congrats! PMing you the code.
> 
> To everyone else: sorry! Look at Velocity's posts, she has a spare one to give away as well



The T is there for a reason


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 16, 2014)

I actually had the damn answer, but kept going back and forth in my head with that or system shock 2....for some reason.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 16, 2014)

Superman said:


> I actually had the damn answer, but kept going back and forth in my head with that or system shock 2....for some reason.



Rooting for you to win Velocity's giveaway!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 16, 2014)

Dat ninja


----------



## Velocity (Oct 16, 2014)

Superman said:


> pppffffftttt....everquest?



It's not an MMORPG.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 16, 2014)

Borderlands?


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Oct 17, 2014)

@Velocity Guild Wars 2?


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Oct 17, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Well, I could probably figure it out but since I don't need the codes I won't ruin it for anyone else.
> 
> As for this thread, whoever mentioned Metroid first is in the lead for getting the code if they are eligible (i.e. not in the US, this is a European code).
> 
> If nobody figures out my favorite game by tomorrow I'll just give it to the closest guess. But really, if you were to take a look at my post history you could find out at least my top 10 favorites.



I was the first person to lock in Metroid as my answer. BiNexus chose Metroid and 2 other games but you told him to only pick one.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 17, 2014)

Introvert said:


> I was the first person to lock in Metroid as my answer. BiNexus chose Metroid and 2 other games but you told him to only pick one.



Yeah but someone figured out the actual game since then


----------



## Velocity (Oct 17, 2014)

Introvert said:


> @Velocity Guild Wars 2?



I already said it isn't an MMORPG.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 17, 2014)

Pokemon
Minecraft
Solitaire
The Sims
Counter-strike
Dragon Age
Shin Nigami Tensai
Monster Hunter
Devil May Cry
GTA: SA
Resident Evil II

 WINNY YOU ARE KILLING ME!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2014)

Poor Vasto is throwing random names now


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 17, 2014)

Well...I can hardly see any other game besides and RPG that would take alot of play time then those ones.....and shut up Kris!


----------



## Velocity (Oct 17, 2014)

Superman said:


> Pokemon
> Minecraft
> Solitaire
> The Sims
> ...



I only got Minecraft a few days ago because of a glitch in PSN. I would never have paid for it. Pok?mon and Monster Hunter were good guesses - I frequently clock over two hundred hours on those... Yet no game in either franchise compares to the time I've spent on one specific game.

There are only a very small number of entries in the series and the first was a critically acclaimed PS1 game. Interestingly, all three games have been on different consoles. The answer you seek is one of these games.


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Oct 17, 2014)

Devil May Cry *the ultimate opportunist emerges*


----------



## Naruto (Oct 17, 2014)

Velocity said:


> There are only a very small number of entries in the series and the first was a critically acclaimed PS1 game. Interestingly, all three games have been on different consoles. The answer you seek is one of these games.



I think I know which one it is 



Introvert said:


> Devil May Cry *the ultimate opportunist emerges*



You're not even trying, man. DMC didn't start on the PS1.


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Oct 17, 2014)

Resident Evil II *I wasn't a console gamer till 2008, give me a break*


----------



## Velocity (Oct 17, 2014)

Introvert said:


> Resident Evil II



Like I said...


Series began on PS1
There are three games in the series
All three games have been on different consoles
First game in the series is critically acclaimed
My most played game of all time is one of these three games

...I'm literally giving the code away now.


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Oct 17, 2014)

According to wiki all the games from that list which you haven't dismissed have more than 3 entries or didn't start on PS1!


----------



## Velocity (Oct 17, 2014)

Introvert said:


> According to wiki all the games from that list which you haven't dismissed have more than 3 entries or didn't start on PS1!



I would've said if any of them were right. I just explained which ones were pretty good guesses or really bad ones.


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Oct 17, 2014)

You fucking sadists!


----------



## Velocity (Oct 17, 2014)

You guys are terrible. I just asked a friend of mine if the clues were too vague and he got the answer right away... And you call yourselves gamers.


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Oct 17, 2014)

Chrono Cross?


----------



## Naruto (Oct 17, 2014)

I repped you my guess, Velocity...did I guess right? 



Introvert said:


> Chrono Cross?



There are three games in the series and the first was on PS1.

Chrono Trigger was a SNES game and Cross is the only other game in the series.

Come on, dude. At least make sure your guesses fit the bill.



Velocity said:


> You guys are terrible. I just asked a friend of mine if the clues were too vague and he got the answer right away... And you call yourselves gamers.



Your friend who knows you personally guessed what you like? Get out


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Oct 17, 2014)

Diablo!!!!!!


----------



## Naruto (Oct 17, 2014)

Introvert said:


> Diablo!!!!!!



Originally came out on PC and has been on PC ever since 

And yes, I know it was also released on PS1 and PS3 (1 and 3 respectively) but that still doesn't fit the description.

And here I am dying to know if my guess is correct whilst Velocity is afk


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Oct 17, 2014)

Xenogears


----------



## Velocity (Oct 17, 2014)

Xenogears, Xenosaga and Xenoblade Chronicles are technically five games so they don't count.


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Oct 17, 2014)

Please...just one more hint


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Oct 17, 2014)

Ape Escape


----------



## Velocity (Oct 17, 2014)

Introvert said:


> Ape Escape



The second and third games were on the PS2.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 17, 2014)

habbo hotel.


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Oct 17, 2014)

Velocity said:


> The second and third games were on the PS2.



What? So all 3 games were on PS1? Did you even specify that before?!


----------



## Velocity (Oct 17, 2014)

Introvert said:


> What? So all 3 games were on PS1? Did you even specify that before?!



I was talking about Ape Escape. The second and third games were on the PS2 and therefore don't fulfil the criteria.


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Oct 17, 2014)

That's what I meant. I didn't know the entire series that your favorite game is a part of were all released on PS1. That certainly narrows down the search but I still don't know where to look.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 17, 2014)

Introvert said:


> That's what I meant. I didn't know the entire series that your favorite game is a part of were all released on PS1. That certainly narrows down the search but I still don't know where to look.



What? No, I said the first game was on the PS1 but the other two games were on two different consoles. You're confusing _me_ now.


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Oct 17, 2014)

Oh, sorry. I *think* I get it now. 

Valkyrie Profile?


----------



## Lasker (Oct 17, 2014)

Valkyrie Profile 2?


----------



## Naruto (Oct 17, 2014)

As a VP fan, there is no VP3, unless she's counting covenant of the plume on the DS.

In which case, how the fuck did I miss that when I am a giant Valkyrie Profile nerd.

But anyway if it's Valkyrie Profile she has to be talking about the first. Anything else would be heresy.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 17, 2014)

Right idea, wrong series.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 17, 2014)

This is a shot in the dark:

Final Fantasy Tactics, Final Fantasy Tactics Advance, Final Fantasy Tactics A2?


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Oct 17, 2014)

I thought of saying Tactics before but I figured spin offs would still count as part of a series.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 17, 2014)

Naruto said:


> This is a shot in the dark:
> 
> Final Fantasy Tactics, Final Fantasy Tactics Advance, Final Fantasy Tactics A2?



So now I have to come up with a new question?


----------



## Naruto (Oct 17, 2014)

Velocity said:


> So now I have to come up with a new question?



On one hand I am fucking happy I figured it out.

On the other hand I feel horrible for ruining your game 

Since I won you could just let me choose who to give it to 

*edit:* Good taste, by the way. All three games are great. Especially the first one 

You should try the War of the Lions version.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2014)

Velocity said:


> So now I have to come up with a new question?



That was dirty cuz the first one was even on handhelds and mobile


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Oct 17, 2014)

Well you could give it to the user who just wasted the last few hours of his life googling PS1 games like a madman. 

I swear I would have mentioned it if it wasn't a spin-off.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 17, 2014)

Khris said:


> That was dirty cuz the first one was even on handhelds and mobile



Eventually, yeah


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 17, 2014)

I didn't win. Just close the thread.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Eventually, yeah



I actually played the psp version...


----------



## Velocity (Oct 17, 2014)

Khris said:


> That was dirty cuz the first one was even on handhelds and mobile



Excluding remakes and ports there are only three Tactics games and all of them are on different consoles. The first game is on PS1 and is critically acclaimed and near-universally adored as one of the best SRPGs ever made and one of the best Final Fantasy games full stop.

Final Fantasy Tactics Advance, for the record, is the game I spent over six hundred hours playing in total.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2014)

Poor Introvert wouldn't have recognized that shit


----------



## Velocity (Oct 17, 2014)

Okay, new question. One that's a lot simpler, stupidly easy and more thematic - name my favourite Hoenn Pok?mon and my favourite Legendary from that region.


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Oct 17, 2014)

Easy for those who know you maybe. 

Metagross and Jirachi?


----------



## Velocity (Oct 17, 2014)

Introvert said:


> Easy for those who know you maybe.
> 
> Metagross and Jirachi?



You're half right.


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Oct 17, 2014)

Blaziken and Jirachi?


----------



## Velocity (Oct 17, 2014)

Introvert said:


> Which half hahahaha oh my god I'm going mad



Jirachi is my favourite Hoenn Legendary. I'll give you a hint for the other Pok?mon - when it got a Mega Evolution, I pretty much freaked out.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 17, 2014)

I KNOW WHICH POKEMON IT IS

BUT I WONT RUIN IT THIS TIME

I remember when it happened, and I remember Velocity posting about it


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Oct 17, 2014)

Sceptile and Jirachi?


----------



## Velocity (Oct 17, 2014)

Introvert said:


> Sceptile and Jirachi?



It received its Mega Evolution when XY released and I was so desperate to get it that a lovely member of these very forums gave me the Mega Stone early.


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Oct 17, 2014)

Absol and Jirachi!


----------



## Velocity (Oct 17, 2014)

Introvert said:


> Absol and Jirachi!



Finally! 

Now check your reps.


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Oct 17, 2014)

Velocity said:


> Finally!
> 
> Now check your reps.





Dreams do come true.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2014)

Yayyyyyyyy


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 17, 2014)

Velocity said:


> Like I said...
> 
> 
> Series began on PS1
> ...



Metal Gear Solid
Valkyrie Profile
Oddworld
Jade Cocoon
STREET F'IN FIGHTER ALPHA!?



edit- FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-


----------

